# Netflix Developing Lemony Snicket’s A Series Of Unfortunate Events



## Cli-Fi (Jun 20, 2015)

I love "his" response. 

“I can’t believe it,” Snicket said, from an undisclosed location. “After years of providing top-quality entertainment on demand, Netflix is risking its reputation and its success by associating itself with my dismaying and upsetting books.” Netflix went on to say, “Mr. Snicket’s participation will be limited, given his emotional distress, but the project has the full involvement of his legal, literary and social representative Daniel Handler, who is often mistaken for him.”

http://deadline.com/2014/11/a-serie...ts-tv-show-lemony-snicket-netflix-1201274454/

Look for this in 2016. Hope it's better than the movie and goes through all the books!


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 31, 2015)

This is a series we definitely need.


----------

